# ASF Fishing Thread - The Angler's Paradise!!



## RichKid (11 March 2006)

I thought this thread would be a great place for those of us who fish (or just dangle) to exchange tips, yarns or anything related to fishing. If there is enough interest we can start more threads. It's good to take a break from stocks, good for your health I reckon.

I'm a pretty useless fisho myself, just catch bread and butter species but have had lots of fun so far. Find it hard to go out fishing these days due to a lack of time. Needless to say I have lots of tackle with very few fish to show for it!!

I'll post some of my favourite fishing quotes and jokes here too in time. Feel free to post photos of your catches too or favourite sites. 

Well, whoever wants to post is welcome to go for it- over to you guys and girls!!


----------



## crackaton (12 March 2006)

*Re: ASF Fishing Thread- The Angler's Paradise!!*

Great idea. I live up north and love fishing. Took the boat out yesterday and caught a bucket full of prawns, some nice barra, and some muddies. I find the site below to be helpful in my part of the world.
www.fishingcairns.com.au


----------



## RichKid (13 March 2006)

*Re: ASF Fishing Thread- The Angler's Paradise!!*



			
				crackaton said:
			
		

> Great idea. I live up north and love fishing. Took the boat out yesterday and caught a bucket full of prawns, some nice barra, and some muddies. I find the site below to be helpful in my part of the world.
> www.fishingcairns.com.au




Nice site crackaton, glad you were able to get amongst them, you're certainly in the perfect place for it!

Here's a link to a great US site, the specific link is on how to pendulum cast, a must for beach anglers who need to get to the deeper gutters on big beaches where fish like Mulloway hang out. 
NB A lot of good gutters are close by so you won't always have to cast that far.

http://www.fishermansheadquarters.com/fishfacts/ffpendulumcast.html?zoom_highlight=pendulum


----------



## RichKid (13 March 2006)

*Re: ASF Fishing Thread- The Angler's Paradise!!*

A couple of sites for people to check out:

www.fishnet.com.au (a comprehensive site, some celebrity anglers make appearances too).

www.fishraider.com.au (lots of info on catches and where people are hooking up).

And for those around Perth, the ABC Radio fishing show site:  http://abc.net.au/perth/fish.htm

Also tried to find some Mulloway sites I had bookmarked but they've moved, must hunt em down again....

...last but not least, a favourite of mine:



> God grant that I may live to fish
> Until my dying day;
> And when it comes to my last cast,
> I then most humbly pray-
> ...


----------



## wayneL (14 March 2006)

*Re: ASF Fishing Thread- The Angler's Paradise!!*

My favourite spot for drinking beer, throwing a line in the water, watching sunsets, and generally being away with the faeries...a 5 minute walk from home.

Shame about the madening crowds though...as you can see  

Thanks for the links RK. Maybe I can add actually catching something to the list above.


----------



## RichKid (16 March 2006)

*Re: ASF Fishing Thread- The Angler's Paradise!!*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> My favourite spot for drinking beer, throwing a line in the water, watching sunsets, and generally being away with the faeries...a 5 minute walk from home.
> 
> Shame about the madening crowds though...as you can see
> 
> Thanks for the links RK. Maybe I can add actually catching something to the list above.




Stop making me jealous Wayne, the closest thing that I have to your beach 5 min from my home is a rainwater sewer, the plaster looks the colour of sand, if you look at it from a certain angle in the evening, but that's about it. If you post anymore of those inciteful photos I'll complain to Joe...

anyway, enjoy the thread, look forward to a picture of a big fish from your backyard, there are bound to be plenty lurking under those waves.

Tight Lines!


----------



## Sugar Dunkaton (23 September 2009)

*Fishing*

Just wondering if there are any other keen fisherman out there.

I am as keen as a bean for summer to tick over and the warmer water to bring in the Tuna, Mackerel and other large and tasty critters. I am hoping to live purely off sashimi and sushi this summer.

Last summer the Noosa fishing season was average, but god it was amazing seeing how many tuna were in laguna bay. They put up a great fight and taste delicious.

From all reports there have been tonnes of snapper being caught during the winter months but I am in it for the glory. Would really like to land a tuna 1.2m + this year, and maybe a bigger mackerel.

Anyone else hanging out for this season


----------



## RamonR (23 September 2009)

*Re: Fishing*

Used to be a mad keen fisherman.
But have been servicing debt over the last few years following a divorce but quickly getting to the stage where I can start enjoying myself again.

I have a hobie mirage drive kayak as my fishing platform.


----------



## adobee (23 September 2009)

*Re: Fishing*

I am mad keen fisherman... 

Have started getting into it more and more.. and am buying a new boat this week and cant wait to get amongst it...   check out www.macboats.co.nz   as my new vehicle of choice as I want tough...

Have been watching adventure bound last few weeks (bought the DVDs) check out www.adventurebound.com.au from CHannel 31 some great King action...

Have just spent last few weekends buying gear as I havent been able to get out.. so spent sunday afternoons in the shops and on ebay... purchased multi colour braid and black magic gz hooks !!!

some people would wonder how I can be so excited about hooks and braid ..


----------



## Sugar Dunkaton (23 September 2009)

*Re: Fishing*

I understand, i love buying new fishing gear - I love it all.

I am currently looking to get a boat - just running numbers, I also have a kayak that i take out - makes it interesting when you hook up with something big. Looking to start chasing the tuna boils on my jet ski. Dont know if its do-able, but i figure it is fast enough and if i can cast and keep my balance i am good to go.


----------



## RamonR (23 September 2009)

*Re: Fishing*



adobee said:


> some people would wonder how I can be so excited about hooks and braid ..




Braid is great stuff


----------



## Wysiwyg (23 September 2009)

*Re: Fishing*



adobee said:


> I am mad keen fisherman...
> 
> some people would wonder how I can be so excited about hooks and braid ..




Braid ??? Sheesshh .... I used braid when fishing with dad because he swore by it and I have never lost so many fish. One brush of the rocks or coral and gone. 
Monofilament for mine because it can take some abrasion.


----------



## RamonR (23 September 2009)

Braid is really good in deep water fishing.
The non stretch property gives you great sensitivity.

 Although the is monofilament which is supposed to be no or low stretch now


----------



## adobee (23 September 2009)

*Re: Fishing*



Wysiwyg said:


> Braid ??? Sheesshh .... I used braid when fishing with dad because he swore by it and I have never lost so many fish. One brush of the rocks or coral and gone.
> Monofilament for mine because it can take some abrasion.




I use braid with flurocarbon leader of about 8metres..
depends what your doing and fishing for..


----------



## Wysiwyg (23 September 2009)

*Re: Fishing*



adobee said:


> I use braid with flurocarbon leader of about 8metres..
> depends what your doing and fishing for..




Okay. So what breaking strain is that?  I use 30 cm. wire traces sometimes. 




> Braid is really good in deep water fishing.
> The non stretch property gives you great sensitivity.




Yeah a good application for braid line.


----------



## Zird (24 September 2009)

Getting organised for the 3 weeks annual xmas camping/fishing holiday down the NSW Sth coast. Camp in one of the last free camping areas left for families. No facilities - perfect! 

 Mainly beach fishing with some rock hopping. Always catch Salmon, Bream, tailor, occasional Mulloway etc. Of the latter I caught a 32 kg one a few years ago - biggest fish I have seen let alone caught. It fed around 35  kids and 20 adults. Just starting to get the hang of beach worming - it still takes me 20mins to get 1st one where a good guy has a long since gone.

Fresh caught Australian Salmon BBQ'd with a little seasoning and salt  is a superb eating fish but many Aussies are wont  eat it..

We have no fridge so I salt a pilchards   in a box and they last for 3 weeks. The technique is easy if anybody is interested and they fish maybe equal to frozen ones as they stay on the gang hook rig.

I am adding Braid to my Alvey beach reel as it seems to outfish monofilament.


----------



## adobee (24 September 2009)

This looks like a great set up at a good price if anyone is in the market... I have agonised over buying it but have just bought something else..



http://cgi.ebay.com.au/2008-raider-...oats?hash=item4149297ace&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## adobee (25 September 2009)

http://www.divefishsnow.com.au

great site for organising fishing holidays.. I have been through solomons set up by them.. very cheap, great people, best food ( i have never eaten so much mud crab & fish)..

worth checking out if you want a cheap fishing holiday.. with a bit of diving and flower arrangement for the girls..


----------



## trainspotter (25 September 2009)

Fish fish fish fish fish fish and more fish.


----------



## ROE (25 September 2009)

Cant go wrong with one of these for fishing 

http://www.hobiecat.com.au/fishing/outfitter.html


----------



## RamonR (26 September 2009)

I have a outfitter.

Great fishing platform.


----------



## trainspotter (26 September 2009)

WTF is an outfitter? Any pcitures?


----------



## ROE (26 September 2009)

trainspotter said:


> WTF is an outfitter? Any pcitures?




Hobie kayaks are probably the Ferrari of Kayak 
Top of the line, Top Quality, Top performance

http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/st...e=HobieOutfitter08&Category_Code=Hobie-Kayaks
http://www.hobiecat.com/kayaking/miragedrive.html


----------



## trainspotter (26 September 2009)

Very cool ! Would be exciting hooking into a big fish on one of those !


----------



## cuttlefish (26 September 2009)

I enjoy a bit of fishing for relaxation - mainly land based though we've got a boat as well and I like to throw out a line near dusk or of a morning when at anchor.  I'm no expert and I find in Sydney's waterways its pretty slim pickings most of the time - the odd tailor or flathead or plateable snapper amongst the staple of leatherjacket and juvenile snapper keeps me interested enough to persist.


----------



## Surfer35 (26 September 2009)

Love these puppies. Cobia. Pull like trains.


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 September 2009)

Looks like the pectoral snipped? I think that is a very stupid law. What do you think?


----------



## Surfer35 (26 September 2009)

Not sure I follow WYSIWYG?


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 September 2009)

Surfer35 said:


> Not sure I follow WYSIWYG?




Sorry I will type it a different way.

The pectoral fin on the cobia has been cut. The Fisheries Department require this to be done as law.
I think it is a very stupid law.


----------



## Surfer35 (26 September 2009)

Would have to agree with you. Regardless, this one is still swimming around out there somewhere as it was into the boat for a quick modelling shoot and then back over the side to give someone else a run for their money one day!


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 September 2009)

Surfer35 said:


> Love these puppies. Cobia. Pull like trains.




Did you cut the pectoral fin?


----------



## Surfer35 (26 September 2009)

No, I never noticed it until you mentioned it just now. I pulled a few out of the same school that day but was distracted in the panic to get a lure back in the water that I never noticed the pectoral cuts.


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 September 2009)

Surfer35 said:


> No, I never noticed it until you mentioned it just now. I pulled a few out of the same school that day but was distracted in the panic to get a lure back in the water that I never noticed the pectoral cuts.




Yeah no worries. It looks dead to me!


----------



## adobee (27 September 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> Sorry I will type it a different way.
> 
> The pectoral fin on the cobia has been cut. The Fisheries Department require this to be done as law.
> I think it is a very stupid law.




I have never heard of this .. what state is that in ???


----------



## Wysiwyg (27 September 2009)

adobee said:


> I have never heard of this .. what state is that in ???



 Queensland.

 Where you fish?


> Mr Mulherin said the pectoral fin removal was introduced more than three years ago to deter the unregulated black market sales of coral reef fin fish and Spanish mackerel onto the open market by recreational anglers.


----------



## adobee (27 September 2009)

tough mac boats..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRG1AltkXCI&feature=fvw


anyone know where to get custom made hard tops for boats in nsw..
looking for a metal worker / fibreglasser who can make a hard bimi top type cover for a trailer boat... similar to those you see on a trophy fisher...

????


----------



## adobee (29 September 2009)

ROE said:


> Cant go wrong with one of these for fishing
> 
> http://www.hobiecat.com.au/fishing/outfitter.html




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGCcRl_MIJE&feature=fvsr
Kayak fisherman are bad ass !


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0pyhfq2CWQ&NR=1
no way I would be out there on a kayak


----------



## adobee (8 October 2009)

picked up the new boat yesterday.. hoping to get out on the water this Sunday.. will post some pictures if i actually catch something .. may be just some sea trials this weekend and then browns mountain next weekend !!


----------



## trainspotter (12 October 2009)

Minister for Fisheries, the Hon Normal Moore MLC, announced modified arrangements for recreational fishing management in Western Australia in September 2009. Information about the new provisions and regulations and how they might affect you can be found on this website. 

Below are some key elements of the new package but for further details please read the Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ) fact sheet attached as a PDF on this page:

No West Coast Demersal Scalefish Licence will be introduced; 
Possession of a “release weight” will be required when fishing from a boat in the West Coast Bioregion; 
A two-month seasonal closure on the take of “high risk” demersal scalefish by recreational fishers in the West Coast Bioregion will apply from 15 October to 15 December inclusive; 
A boat limit of two dhufish will apply in the West Coast Bioregion (six for charter boats); 
A state-wide Recreational Fishing from Boat Licence (RFBL) will be introduced with an annual fee of $30. Fishing from kayaks or other boats that are not required to be registered under the WA Marine Act 1982, will not need a licence; 
Any fisher not holding a RFBL will be allowed to fish from a boat in the company of a licensed boat fisher within the bag limit; 
Charter boat passengers not holding a RFBL will be required to purchase a per-trip $15 Charter Boat Fishing Licence; 
The recreational ‘umbrella' licence will be replaced with individual licences to allow more comprehensive monitoring of recreational fishing activities and fisheries in WA; 
Fees for existing recreational fishing licences will be made uniform at $40 with a 10 per cent discount when more than one licence is purchased at the same time; 
All funds raised from the sale of recreational fishing licences will be placed in the Recreational Fishing Trust Account and spent on the management of recreational fishing. 

OH YEAH ....... Complete closure of catching the HIGH RISK 4 CATEGORY SPECIES from October 15th until December 15th. Looks like the boats will be sitting in the shed for a little bit longer this year.


----------



## darkside (13 October 2009)

Surfer35.

Champion, a big thumbs up and smiley face for throwing that fish back , i must admit i am more the catch and release these days. 

I just got back from a week on Fraser and only kept the ones i couldn't release sucessfully. !!!


----------



## cuttlefish (23 October 2009)

I just watched a show on Fox called "Extreme fishing with Robson Green".   What a freakin' loser.  How does a knob like that manage to travel the world being a twat and get it syndicated on worldwide pay tv?. I doubt he's ever held a fishing rod in his life, and he screamed like a girl when some of his helpers finally managed to help the idiot hook a fish.


----------



## adobee (26 October 2009)

Went out sydney harbour jigging on Sunday.. approx 3kms of the North head.. picked up a 1m blue fin tuna... had a dolphin give it a few wacks with it nose about 2m from the boat.. didnt bite it but damb exciting ...   Fantastic opportunity to shoot out and see some marine life within 20mins of the harbour if you live in Sydney ..


----------



## stl_08 (27 October 2009)

Any one have any lures they recomend for flathead


----------



## RamonR (27 October 2009)

I believe soft plastics are very good for flathead as the action generally recommended for them has them bouncing along the bottom.


----------



## adobee (27 October 2009)

stl_08 said:


> Any one have any lures they recomend for flathead




Check out this link -
http://www.halcotackle.com/flathead.html

Pink lures are supposed to be the colour for flatheads... try bouncing the lure in a sort of stop and go action along the sand..

Watch out for that damb spike on the flatheads though.. it stings for hours if you spike yourself. ..


----------



## adobee (3 December 2009)

Anyone doing some fishing now summer is here ??

Hoping to hit Browns Mountain on the weekend if I cant get some good weather with now wind .. Fingers Crossed ..

Went out in Sydney Harbour last weekend and there were tons of Taylor and Salmon jumping and herding a big bait ball of whitebait just near sow and pigs.. easy catch with a lure.. picked up about 6 for bait on the way out .. Didnt catch much else..


----------



## nulla nulla (5 December 2009)

Is there any Yellowfin Tuna or Marlin arround (off Sydney) at the moment?


----------



## adobee (7 December 2009)

nulla nulla said:


> Is there any Yellowfin Tuna or Marlin arround (off Sydney) at the moment?





Depends how far off you want to go..

I believe with the warmer water there is..

Picked up either a blue fin or long tail tuna about 5km of Sydney heads about three weeks ago on a jig .. (didnt get it in the boat)..

I think if you head to browns you can pick up a mixed bag..


----------



## ck13488 (11 January 2010)

went out last week outside port stephens (NSW). Absolutly perfect day apart from the 20,000 on-edge tourists from sydney clogging up shoal bay with their soft-roaders! 
caught ~dozen nice flathead. 20 others thrown back (30-32.5cm). caught using slimeys on the bottom in about 40m of water straight outside the heads. 



nulla nulla said:


> Is there any Yellowfin Tuna or Marlin arround (off Sydney) at the moment?




local paper said 3 marlin were tagged off port stephens last weeked.


----------



## adobee (11 January 2010)

Whether out of Sydney harbour has been really poor last few weeks since before Christmas..  Should be looking better from next week on I hope ... (Not worried about the rain but the wind which is the inhibiting factor for trailerboat game fishing ..) ..


----------



## NZTurtle (11 January 2010)

Awesome effort jigging a tuna. HAven't heard of that doen in NZ yet. Had 3 days in the tutukaka/poor knights region here in NZ. Got a few albacore and saw 3 free jumping marlin for 500kms travelled. Still early in the season yet though and the water is just starting to warm up nicely. Biggest stripey taken so far up here has been ~140kgs and there have been a few Blues caught (and a few more lost...).
Tight lines.


----------



## adobee (11 January 2010)

hoping to do a trip to Greymouth to catch Giant Tuna this or next year.. . 
heard this is the spot to go, behind the trawler ships..
check it -
http://www.topp.org/blog/new_zealand_giant_pacific_bluefin_tuna_tagging_underway_pt_1


----------



## Airfireman (15 January 2010)

We just had the Todd river flowing here in Alice, if you chucked a line in you could of caught a Green can or maybe a silver pillow...hahahhaa

:


----------



## adobee (28 January 2010)

just bought a Daiwa Saltiga Dogfight & a Jigging Master Power Stick 500 ...
on the way from the states as we speak .. best rod & reel in the world (IMO) no more excuses now.. all i need now is to catch a fish !


----------



## trainspotter (11 March 2010)

Fisheries W.A. has now introduced a fishing licence for recreational fishing PLUS it is now required to have a release weight on board PLUS the limits of catch have been reduced to a point that it hardly makes it worthwhile anymore.  But this one does !


----------



## nulla nulla (11 March 2010)

I hope it cooks up better than it looks.


----------



## trainspotter (11 March 2010)

I can assure you the delectation is to be savoured with a lovely bottle of white. A piece of fresh fillet, simply grilled or pan fried with a touch of sea salt, white pepper and a generous squeeze of lemon juice is manna from heaven.


----------



## trainspotter (17 March 2010)

This one hurt ! Just a little bit. Tried to rip it out but the barb got stuck on a bit of gristle ! Hospital emergency room and 3 stitches later. Fish 1 .. Trainman 0


----------



## nunthewiser (17 March 2010)

LOL ......

Glad it isnt just me then ..........

i got one through the skin between thumb and forefinger ...... went to the doc and he laughed at me!!

Had a tailor bite on my finger once nearly took off the top ..... severed part of it actually ... Doc laughed at me then too 

What is it with Doctors up here


----------



## trainspotter (17 March 2010)

Funnily enough I had the whole emergency room in stitches (metaphorically speaking) ... they have no bedside manner and made great jest at my misfortune. One of the attending nurses was actually wearing one of my mabe' pearl necklaces so once I pointed this out to her the mood became a lot more professional !!


----------



## trainspotter (16 April 2010)

Heading off to plunder the demersal stocks this weekend ! Trying out NEW Shimano Backbone Rod & Reel combo. Bring it ON !!!!!!!!


----------



## nunthewiser (16 April 2010)

Been catching threadfin salmon up nr price,s point north of broome  and some nice mangrove jacks in "barred creek" nr broome ........muddies  ......... like a smorgasbored........

back in gero its back to the mulloway and sharks off the beach at night i spose


----------



## adobee (17 April 2010)

trainspotter said:


> Heading off to plunder the demersal stocks this weekend ! Trying out NEW Shimano Backbone Rod & Reel combo. Bring it ON !!!!!!!!




Thats a great looking boat.. what is it ? Inboard diesel ?


----------



## trainspotter (17 April 2010)

adobee said:


> Thats a great looking boat.. what is it ? Inboard diesel ?




1985 Trailcraft plate ali 6.8m. Has Mercruiser 4 cylinder petrol 185hp inboard with Alpha 1 sterndrive. Top speed 30knotish and great fishing boat.


----------



## trainspotter (18 April 2010)

Pleased to know the Shimano rod and reel combo is still virginal. Boat ended up with some issues. Small leek which filled the bilge with salt water. Pump worked overtime and no excuses as to the ZERO fish result ! HARUMPH !


----------



## Wysiwyg (4 June 2010)

Don't know about you guys but any Queenslander will know what these sweeties taste like. Now if no one minds I'll wash the entrÃ©e  down with another Queensland icon, the humble XXXX beer. Love ya's all.


----------



## trainspotter (11 June 2010)

Heading out to the briny tomorrow as the weather is doing it's thing in spades. Still hoping to break the virginity of the Shimano rod and reel. New 1100 gallon per hour bilge pump fitted. Way point 53 which is 26 miles offshore needs some raping of the fish stocks.


----------



## gav (11 June 2010)

Nice!  How much did it weigh?


----------



## trainspotter (11 June 2010)

gav said:


> Nice!  How much did it weigh?




Scales on board bottomed out at 15kg so guessing around 18kg - 20kgish?
Was not a very long fish but had a big head and very FAT ! Came up from 51metres and fed the family and the neighbours for about a week !


----------



## gav (11 June 2010)

trainspotter said:


> Scales on board bottomed out at 15kg so guessing around 18kg - 20kgish?
> Was not a very long fish but had a big head and very FAT ! Came up from 51metres and fed the family and the neighbours for about a week !




Damn, no wonder you look like you couldn't wipe the smile off your face! (and look like you're struggling to lift it!)


----------



## nunthewiser (11 June 2010)

trainspotter said:


> Heading out to the briny tomorrow as the weather is doing it's thing in spades. Still hoping to break the virginity of the Shimano rod and reel. New 1100 gallon per hour bilge pump fitted. Way point 53 which is 26 miles offshore needs some raping of the fish stocks.




 You need a hand with the esky?


----------



## nulla nulla (12 June 2010)

trainspotter said:


> Heading out to the briny tomorrow as the weather is doing it's thing in spades. Still hoping to break the virginity of the Shimano rod and reel. New 1100 gallon per hour bilge pump fitted. Way point 53 which is 26 miles offshore needs some raping of the fish stocks.




Are you fishing "Browns Mountain" by any chance?


----------



## trainspotter (14 June 2010)

Well the good news is the Shimano is no longer virginal. The bad news is the boat broke a steering cable and I had to disconnect the tiller to the steering and use the GOLDEN GAF to steer home form the transom. The other good news is we got FISH. The bad news is I did not take any pictures as evidence because I was too worried about getting home safely from 33kms offshore. Boat is in the doctors getting new cables fitted so I can attack way point 53 yet again. HARUMPH ! Very expensive fishing weekend !


----------



## adobee (13 September 2010)

anyone been out lately.. has been windy as hell in Sydney so havent moved the boat off the drive.. looking forward to getting out this week and trying some chunking for tuna.. i am yet to do this but look forward to spending $100 on pillchards for bait and burley !! any tips from the pros ?


----------



## prawn_86 (13 September 2010)

do any ASF'ers have any ideas as to where to go off the jetties/beaches/easily accesible areas of Sydney for the part time/recreational angler?


----------



## adobee (6 November 2010)

prawn_86 said:


> do any ASF'ers have any ideas as to where to go off the jetties/beaches/easily accesible areas of Sydney for the part time/recreational angler?




Off the bat I would suggest

*Flint & Steel *in Pittwater about 20 minute walk from road through a pretty good track not to strenuous.. beautiful beach and rocks to fish off, very protected so not dangerous but good chance of catching a decent fish like a kingy, if nothings happening you can have a swim and if people arent really into fishing they can have a wonder, bbq and swim.. watch out for the two big goannas that will try to steel your lunch if you leave it alone though..

Sydney Harbour - Walsh Bay wharves under the harbour bridge produce but can get very busy..   Vaucluse is good just round the corner from the nude beach on the corner ..

If you are serious for a days fishing but dont have a boat book in with craig mcgill from fishabout tours and you will be guaranteed to catch good fish within the harbour.. check out the kings he puts people onto in youtube..


----------



## adobee (6 November 2010)

Just bought a paid of outriggers for my boat so will hopefully get out this week.. with the warmer water coming in there should be some good fish around.. hopefully we get a few days with no wind.. as every day at the moment seems to spike in the afternoon..


----------



## nulla nulla (6 November 2010)

With all this rain, since Thursday evening, there must be a lot of fresh water pushing saltwater species back into the harbour from higher up in the estuaries. 
Mind you it isn't very exciting sitting out on the harbour in a boat with all the rain anyway.


----------



## Julia (7 November 2010)

Fellas, if I intruded on this thread and asked you how you'd feel if you were dragged out of your habitat by a bloody great hook in your mouth, I suppose I'd just make myself thoroughly unpopular, and would have no chance of causing a rethink about the sport of fishing?


----------



## prawn_86 (8 November 2010)

Julia said:


> Fellas, if I intruded on this thread and asked you how you'd feel if you were dragged out of your habitat by a bloody great hook in your mouth, I suppose I'd just make myself thoroughly unpopular, and would have no chance of causing a rethink about the sport of fishing?




I would also assume horses dont like being ridden, other animals dont like being hunted, some dogs/cats dont like being groomed for shows etc etc


----------



## nioka (8 November 2010)

prawn_86 said:


> I would also assume horses dont like being ridden, other animals dont like being hunted, some dogs/cats dont like being groomed for shows etc etc




And most humans would prefer not to work. I suppose we could start another thread "Fish wars".

Humans are after all hunter gatherers. Remember also that the little fish probably dont like getting eaten by the bigger ones either. Even krill would prefer not to drown in the digestive juices of a whale.

What next?


----------



## breaker (8 November 2010)

Julia said:


> Fellas, if I intruded on this thread and asked you how you'd feel if you were dragged out of your habitat by a bloody great hook in your mouth, I suppose I'd just make myself thoroughly unpopular, and would have no chance of causing a rethink about the sport of fishing?




Maybe your dog dont like ridin around with his head out the window


----------



## nunthewiser (8 November 2010)

breaker said:


> Maybe your dog dont like ridin around with his head out the window




Can certainly say that my dog didnt like his nuts being cut off....:


----------



## Julia (8 November 2010)

nioka said:


> And most humans would prefer not to work. I suppose we could start another thread "Fish wars".
> 
> Humans are after all hunter gatherers. Remember also that the little fish probably dont like getting eaten by the bigger ones either. Even krill would prefer not to drown in the digestive juices of a whale.
> 
> What next?






prawn_86 said:


> I would also assume horses dont like being ridden, other animals dont like being hunted, some dogs/cats dont like being groomed for shows etc etc



Totally true, Prawn.  I knew mine would be an unpopular comment and I know I'm well in the minority.

Nioka, the hunter gatherer argument is hardly valid considering we have a vast array of food to keep us alive.  I have no problem with people who genuinely need to catch fish to feed themselves.
But for most Australians, it's sport, and that's what I'm less than comfortable with.
If it were possible to capture/kill the fish without torturing them in the process, then that's OK.  I just find hauling a creature out of its watery environment, with the larger ones being played sometimes for hours just for the sport of it, horrible.

But I should have stayed out of the thread.  I know I'll never win any argument on this.  If you could all just kill the creature as quickly as possible, rather than let it flounder about, gasping until it eventually expires, that would be something.  (Not suggesting you don't now, but I've seen this happen often.)



breaker said:


> Maybe your dog dont like ridin around with his head out the window



*She* as it happens - like most dogs - loves having her head out the window.
I'm having some difficulty finding the connection with whether she does or doesn't, however, with hauling fish around via a hook in their mouths.


----------



## prawn_86 (8 November 2010)

Julia said:


> .  If you could all just kill the creature as quickly as possible, rather than let it flounder about, gasping until it eventually expires, that would be something.  (Not suggesting you don't now, but I've seen this happen often.)




I actually fish for catch and release most of the time. I will catch the fish, get the hook out, then release it to try and catch it again. It's the challenge rather than the food side of things for me (not that i fish very often)


----------



## nunthewiser (8 November 2010)

I fish.

I love it.
I eat fish also.

My dog had nuts.

He loved them .

But in being a responsible pet owner it was deemed that it was the right thing to do to lop them lil suckers off so he could no longer impregnate all the local dogs,

I think he would have preferred me to do more fishing rather than be concerned about his fatherhhood plans.

He loves going fishing also.

aint life cruel.


----------



## breaker (8 November 2010)

Julia said:


> *She* as it happens - like most dogs - loves having her head out the window.
> I'm having some difficulty finding the connection with whether she does or doesn't, however, with hauling fish around via a hook in their mouths.




Dogs ,like most animals have a different perception to pain as humans I know this to be so ,as I have a lifetime experience  of work on the land where castration,speying,mulesing ect is  a way of life.
A dog with its head out the window when it hits a tree is probably just as happy as the fish.


----------



## nulla nulla (8 November 2010)

Julia said:


> Fellas, if I intruded on this thread and asked you how you'd feel if you were dragged out of your habitat by a bloody great hook in your mouth, I suppose I'd just make myself thoroughly unpopular, and would have no chance of causing a rethink about the sport of fishing?




Not a chance, never ever, hunter gatherer instincs etc. You will never sway a truly dedicated angler from fishing, ever!


----------



## nulla nulla (8 November 2010)

Oh and by the way, we eat all the fish I catch and they taste better than any farmed crap you can buy in the fish shops.


----------



## Whiskers (8 November 2010)

Julia said:


> Fellas, if I intruded on this thread and asked you how you'd feel if you were dragged out of your habitat by a bloody great hook in your mouth, I suppose I'd just make myself thoroughly unpopular, and would have no chance of causing a rethink about the sport of fishing?




I love fish and fishing (for food)... but I tend to wonder why 'sport' fishing is not banned like most other former sport shooting or hunting of animals for fun.

I watch some of the fishing shows on tele for example where they get all excited about hooking and playing these fish for the longer the better, then holding it up for display out of it's natural environment and then let it go back into the water proclaiming to be good conversationists  ... before doing it all over again.

*If they were truely concerned with the conservation of fish stocks wouldn't they just leave them alone instead of engaging in contradicting behaviour!* 

Despite what the TV programs display, often fish are not hooked just in the mouth, but swallow the hook and you tear up their gut to remove the hook or alternatively cut the line and leave the hook to as they emphasise to rust away quickly... but what about the damage to their organs and inability to eat and or metabalise normaly in the meantime. 

Not good for the Ã§onservation look... or was that an attempt at 'denial'... to justify and feel better about their 'Ã¡gressive' interpretation of 'fun'.  :hide:


I'm ready to run and hide behind you Julia  ... there is volumes of evidence that people who commit acts of cruelty on anaimals is a pretty good indicator to voilent behaviour or at least violent disposition in a person. :hide:  :hide:


A couple of laymans definitions of cruelty:


Cruelty to animals is the infliction of suffering or harm upon animals, other than humans, for purposes other than self-defense. http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=...s&sa=X&ei=StHXTMH8HIqwuAPBmNDICQ&ved=0CBkQkAE

cruelty to animals n. the crime of inflicting physical pain, suffering or death on an animal, usually a tame one, beyond necessity for normal discipline. It can include neglect that is so monstrous (withholding food and water) that the animal has suffered, died or been put in imminent danger of death. http://legal-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/cruelty+to+animals


----------



## breaker (8 November 2010)

Yeah, last time I cut the broccoli I heard it cry


----------



## trainspotter (8 November 2010)

I fish and I vote. This guy tasted good. The fish that is. Not the Italian dude in the background.


----------



## Whiskers (8 November 2010)

breaker said:


> Yeah, last time I cut the broccoli I heard it cry




Actually, that's not as  as maybe you thought. 

There is a lot of noise in the world that is inaudable to human ears. Dogs, dolphins and whales for example are renowned for hearing particularly distress calls that humans can't hear.

While plants don't express pain or distress in 'noise' that humans associate with pain and suffering, broccoli and plants generally, do experience pain and suffering from numerous things and conditions, but express it differently... for example as soon as you cut off the brocolli, the top starts irreversably dying, loosing moisture and breaking down it's internal cells and nutrients in the equivilant of sign language for humans who can't hear, seeing someone becoming dehygrated, weak from malnutrition and starving to death.

Be kind to plants too.


----------



## Julia (8 November 2010)

breaker said:


> Dogs ,like most animals have a different perception to pain as humans I know this to be so ,as I have a lifetime experience  of work on the land where castration,speying,mulesing ect is  a way of life.
> A dog with its head out the window when it hits a tree is probably just as happy as the fish.



What on earth makes you think if I'm driving along the highway, I'm suddenly going to be sideswiping a tree?

Can you provide some substantiation of your assertion that animals have a 'different perception of pain'?   I don't think they do at all.  They are, though, more stoic than we are.

And before I leave the fish argument alone, neurological studies have confirmed that fish feel pain.  Hence my concern for them being subjected to this just to amuse human beings.



nulla nulla said:


> Not a chance, never ever, hunter gatherer instincs etc. You will never sway a truly dedicated angler from fishing, ever!



I know, nulla, I know.  So foolish of me to even stick my neck out on this.




Whiskers said:


> I love fish and fishing (for food)... but I tend to wonder why 'sport' fishing is not banned like most other former sport shooting or hunting of animals for fun.
> 
> I watch some of the fishing shows on tele for example where they get all excited about hooking and playing these fish for the longer the better, then holding it up for display out of it's natural environment and then let it go back into the water proclaiming to be good conversationists  ... before doing it all over again.



Exactly what I was getting at, Whiskers.   Those shows (and the practice in real life) shows a complete disregard for the poor damn fish.
We are all just different species on this muddled and confused planet, and I'm damned if I can see why the human species should consider they have the right to torture another species just for fun.



> I'm ready to run and hide behind you Julia  ... there is volumes of evidence that people who commit acts of cruelty on anaimals is a pretty good indicator to voilent behaviour or at least violent disposition in a person. :hide:  :hide:



By showing some support for what I'm on about you're not hiding, Whiskers, and I appreciate very much that at least you can see that I'm not just being a spoilsport.

Just seems to me there are so many things people can do for fun and/or sport, so why is it necessary to torture another living creature?


----------



## sails (8 November 2010)

Julia said:


> ... Can you provide some substantiation of your assertion that animals have a 'different perception of pain'?   I don't think they do at all.  They are, though, more stoic than we are.
> 
> And before I leave the fish argument alone, neurological studies have confirmed that fish feel pain.  Hence my concern for them being subjected to this just to amuse human beings....




Yes, I share you sentiments, Julia.  I have always felt sorry for a fish being dangled by a hook in it's mouth. On expressing concern for a hapless fish, I have often been told that "Nah, the fish don't feel a thing" - but have remained quite unconvinced...


----------



## nunthewiser (8 November 2010)

Julia said:


> And before I leave the fish argument alone, neurological studies have confirmed that fish feel pain.  Hence my concern for them being subjected to this just to amuse human beings.
> 
> 
> 
> Just seems to me there are so many things people can do for fun and/or sport, so why is it necessary to torture another living creature?




neurological studies also show that dogs have emotions and feelings , so why is it ok to embarrass the poor mutt by making it sit, roll over  , beg , and all sorts of other pathetic ideas humans decided dogs should do on command?

how about pain? . dogs dont feel being desexed, tattood , microchipped  .ALL because humans say it should be done

yes lets all take up basket weaving instead of subjecting dogs to this unnatural treatment.

a ban on dog ownership sounds fair.....let them be free 



No offense intended but geeze some of this thread is hypocrisy at its finest...


----------



## breaker (9 November 2010)

How about Joel Monaghan's dog


----------



## Julia (9 November 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> neurological studies also show that dogs have emotions and feelings , so why is it ok to embarrass the poor mutt by making it sit, roll over  , beg , and all sorts of other pathetic ideas humans decided dogs should do on command?



Agree re the beg, roll over etc.  However, are you suggesting that we don't need to train dogs at all, that they should be free to run where they like in built up urban areas, off leash, jumping on kids and knocking them over, big dogs monstering little ones?



> how about pain? . dogs dont feel being desexed, tattood , microchipped  .ALL because humans say it should be done



So as an alternative you'd stop desexing dogs?  I seem to recall you referred to your own dog being desexed?
Already thousands of puppies and dogs are put down because no one wants them.  You think we should add to this problem?

And it's done under anaesthetic, for heaven's sake, with follow up analgesia as required.  Microchipping is something I resisted for a long time, but have come to see that's sensible.



> yes lets all take up basket weaving instead of subjecting dogs to this unnatural treatment.



I've gathered that you are more than a bit fond of your own dog/dogs, Nun, so can only imagine you're just wanting to be argumentative.
And I'm sure you, like all of us who love our dogs, treat yours with affection.



> No offense intended but geeze some of this thread is hypocrisy at its finest...



Where is the hypocrisy?  I don't subject my dog to any form of cruelty.
Cruelty is what I'm raising when it comes to playing fish as a sport or human entertainment.


----------



## roland (9 November 2010)

whoops, I thought this was a fishing thread....?

I guess right now wouldn't be a good time to about good land fishing sites around the Sydney area....


----------



## prawn_86 (9 November 2010)

roland said:


> I guess right now wouldn't be a good time to about good land fishing sites around the Sydney area....




I live near the Cooks River and do a bit of catch and release for bream along accessible areas anywhere from Marrickville through to the ocean. Using soft plastics with success

Mainly get smaller ones but is still a bit of fun. Just bought a couple of bigger heavier lures, for a bit deeper waters, cause i saw some guys in a boat the other day pulling in a few decent size snook or something similar.


----------



## nulla nulla (9 November 2010)

prawn_86 said:


> I live near the Cooks River and do a bit of catch and release for bream along accessible areas anywhere from Marrickville through to the ocean. Using soft plastics with success
> 
> Mainly get smaller ones but is still a bit of fun. Just bought a couple of bigger heavier lures, for a bit deeper waters, cause i saw some guys in a boat the other day pulling in a few decent size snook or something similar.




Can you eat bream out of the cooks river? Or is it only the fish in the parrammatta river that are toxic?


----------



## prawn_86 (9 November 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> Can you eat bream out of the cooks river? Or is it only the fish in the parrammatta river that are toxic?




Not supposed to eat them according to the signs. The ones i have caught are probably below the size limit anyway. I would say most are about 20cm. Bought some 35mm lures to hook them a bit better (there you go Julia  ) for this w/e


----------



## nulla nulla (9 November 2010)

prawn_86 said:


> Not supposed to eat them according to the signs. The ones i have caught are probably below the size limit anyway. I would say most are about 20cm. Bought some 35mm lures to hook them a bit better (there you go Julia  ) for this w/e




Have you considered joining a local fishing club? Most of the clubs are keen for new members and it is a good way to learn where the good fishing spots are, techniques and bait etc. As well as the company of like minded anglers and safety etc etc etc.


----------



## prawn_86 (9 November 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> Have you considered joining a local fishing club? Most of the clubs are keen for new members and it is a good way to learn where the good fishing spots are, techniques and bait etc. As well as the company of like minded anglers and safety etc etc etc.




Hadn't considered it. Will look into it 

I'm only a fair weather fisher when i get the time. The thing that sucks about Sydney compared to Adelaide (aside from the amount of ppl always out fishing) is the lack of jetties. In Adel there are heaps of jetties to go catch tommies off, i dont know of 1 in Syd


----------



## Lert (9 November 2010)

prawn_86 said:


> I live near the Cooks River and do a bit of catch and release for bream along accessible areas anywhere from Marrickville through to the ocean. Using soft plastics with success
> 
> Mainly get smaller ones but is still a bit of fun. Just bought a couple of bigger heavier lures, for a bit deeper waters, cause i saw some guys in a boat the other day pulling in a few decent size snook or something similar.




I was born and bred in that area Prawn (Arncliffe). Where the parkland is along Unwin's Bridge Road used to be an very large garbage landfill site 40-60 years ago. No doubt a lot of toxic stuff went in there and I'm sure some would be still leaching out. I would'nt even like to touch a fish that lived there.

I confine my bream fishing to the south coast of WA these days. My wife holds the family record atm.. 41cm


----------



## nunthewiser (9 November 2010)

Julia said:


> I've gathered that you are more than a bit fond of your own dog/dogs, *Nun, so can only imagine you're just wanting to be argumentative.* .




yes.:

i like fishing as do zillions of others..... in fact for some it is a passion..

your in da wrong thread for a "save the fish" campaign lady 

But you have a great evening regardless.


----------



## breaker (9 November 2010)

Thats what Im talken about


----------



## Julia (9 November 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> your in da wrong thread for a "save the fish" campaign lady



Perhaps.  But I'll attempt to push for reduction of cruelty wherever it occurs, despite your derision, and satisfaction at torturing another species for your own amusement.
Just hope you don't ever extend your philosophy on fish to your dogs.

I note you've not responded to my questions about your earlier points re desexing, training etc.
Why am I not surprised?


----------



## nunthewiser (9 November 2010)

Midwest Mulloway

jacksons hole , north of coronation beach..........regular catch off the beach.


----------



## nunthewiser (9 November 2010)

local tailor.......... point moore , off beach cast 20 metres off shore in reef channel.........regular catch.

one of the best tasting fish in the sea when cooked fresh within hours of catching.


----------



## nunthewiser (9 November 2010)

my dog before going fishing


----------



## breaker (10 November 2010)

Nice dog Nun ,wots he look like after.

To Whom it may concern

There is a thread Gobbedygook Reality,Dreaming,Rubbish


----------



## adobee (4 March 2011)

Went out of Sydney Harbour on the weekend, got one big King just inside the heads and then a heap of stripe tuna..  Lots of hot water currents running close to Sydney and reports of Wahoo & Spanish Mac even.. I am yet to be convinced.. If i can get some good weather with no wind will try to get off shore to chase some Marlin in the next week or two..


----------



## prawn_86 (4 March 2011)

Have wanted to get out and do more fishing while i have been here in Sydney, but i think we have only had about 4 good weekends weather wise in the last year so have only managed to get out once.

Cant say im a fan of the Syd weather thats for sure....


----------



## trainspotter (21 April 2011)

Amping to go tomorrow (Good Friday) ... 36kms offshore steering 238 degrees and fising on hard bottom in 51 metres. Aiming to catch Dhu fish and Pink Snapper with the odd Coral Trout thrown on top. Grounds have proven catch previously and also have the weather Gods smiling with a 2.6m swell on 3 knots NE at 9.30am. Sheer luxury.


----------



## adobee (2 May 2011)

I got out on Good Friday.. swell was perfect in Sydney..  but nothing happening.. tried browns mountain for two hours then trolled back to the peak and then a near by fad across to coogee and back home..  nothing ..   have been very busy but bought a some stick baits on the weekend and want to get out early am in harbour and try for Kings...

Prawn you should try with Craig McGill in Sydney if you are in Sydney.. he is number one on Sydney harbour and can put you onto some 1m Kings without even going outside.. check out on you tube..


----------



## trainspotter (5 May 2011)

Might have to throw them back if they keep coming up this small.


----------



## nunthewiser (5 May 2011)

15 mins at dwyers leap carnarvon with a silver slice metal lure.....1hr and half ago 

straight out the water ..straight on the barby:

before and after


----------



## burglar (5 May 2011)

trainspotter said:


> Might have to throw them back if they keep coming up this small.
> 
> View attachment 42761




Hi TS

I hovered over your piccy. It said "Click image for a larger version"! Now that's funny.


----------



## trainspotter (6 May 2011)

burglar said:


> Hi TS
> 
> I hovered over your piccy. It said "Click image for a larger version"! Now that's funny.




Amazing what I can do with Fotoshop isn't it?? 



> 15 mins at dwyers leap carnarvon with a silver slice metal lure.....1hr and half ago




Good size Spaniard there Nun. Looking at a Shark Bay run in the little boat .... you interested?


----------



## nunthewiser (6 May 2011)

trainspotter said:


> Good size Spaniard there Nun. Looking at a Shark Bay run in the little boat .... you interested?




Nah just a little fella my one.( 4/5 kg)......was just wrapped that i caught it whilst lazily flicking the lure whilst having a bourbon and cooking up some bits on the porta barbie cos i was hungry...nice little bonus for the hotplate on top of the snags and prawns..

what dates Shark bay? ..... fishing fiesta on next week so gunna be hopeless and too many ppl for next 2 weeks.... still catch fish but more of a pain in the a$$ with the amount of weekend warriors taking over the bay..

But yeah interested for sure..


----------



## trainspotter (9 May 2011)

Friday is looking good again in my part of the world. Swell is dropping and wind is from the NE. Have found a new lump and affectionately called it Vagina Dentata ...... It has a nasty gash right on top of it and can easily swallow you whole if you are not careful. Random breaking wave that is not cool to be looking the other way. Free dived this lump 5.6 metres and there were coral trout in a phalanx. Time for the fishes to be in my boat.


----------



## Wysiwyg (6 June 2011)

When the markets are down and the weather perfect there is only one thing to do and that is put the pots in and hit the bommies. One trout, 6 stripey perch, 3 sweetlip and 3 bucks from the creek. Yesterday and today.


----------



## trainspotter (7 June 2011)

Beautiful Coral Trout and muddies there Wysiwygigiigjiggythingy

Abrolhos Islands in less than 30 mins of fishing.


----------



## trainspotter (28 June 2011)

Might take the jetboat for a spin in the carpark !


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 June 2011)

trainspotter said:


> Might take the jetboat for a spin in the carpark !



Looks to be very shallow but nothing like carving some fibreglass onto the bitumen I suppose. 

Nice haul of what I call parrot fish there from the Abrolhos Group. A lot of parrot fish out on the Barrier Reef over here but they're more blueish in colour though of the tusk fish family. Been too windy and cool of late to go out anywhere.


----------



## trainspotter (28 June 2011)

Wysiwyg said:


> Looks to be very shallow but nothing like carving some fibreglass onto the bitumen I suppose.
> 
> Nice haul of what I call parrot fish there from the Abrolhos Group. A lot of parrot fish out on the Barrier Reef over here but they're more blueish in colour though of the tusk fish family. Been too windy and cool of late to go out anywhere.




LOL ..... 10mm aluminium bottom on jetboat so all good. Small water issue at my storage shed which ended up being nearly 240mm deep in parts. Just enough to float the boat.

The fish are from the same genus. Parrot fish in QLD have a "beak" and the Blue Bone Groper have "tusks". Both are extremely edible. YUMMY ! Have caught and eaten both kinds.

Weather here is obviously wet at the moment. Small window in about 3 days.


----------



## trainspotter (9 July 2011)

African Reef Dhu Fish 7/7/2011. Top one male and 7.2kgs. Bottom one female and 6.1kgs


----------



## tryin hard (13 July 2011)

Nice dhu fish TS

Was a good weekend eagles beat the cats and then on saturday we got this feed.


----------



## trainspotter (13 July 2011)

YUMMY fish there tryin hard .... those big eye are delicious when cooked fresh !!! How is the weather today? Ummmmmmmm ...... freaking marvellous. Seeya. I am off fishing. What is the shonk market doing? Another 25 billion downgrade.


----------



## trainspotter (13 July 2011)

Oh dear ...... another bad day on the ocean.


----------



## prawn_86 (13 July 2011)

trainspotter said:


> Oh dear ...... another bad day on the ocean.




wow. awesome fish.

I should have moved to WA...


----------



## trainspotter (13 July 2011)

prawn_86 said:


> wow. awesome fish.
> 
> I should have moved to WA...




I should have employed you


----------



## tryin hard (13 July 2011)

I am jealous of you TS. Dhu fish again; should follow you out.
The weather was calm today; but some one has to work .


----------



## trainspotter (13 July 2011)

tryin hard said:


> I am jealous of you TS. Dhu fish again; should follow you out.
> The weather was calm today; but some one has to work .




Thanks TH.  The ocean is free country. Waypoints I can take you to. To catch the product is a different matter. 

Work? I have not worked a day in the last 5 years ...... It is enjoyment.  It just so happens that what I do many consider it to be "work"


----------



## Wysiwyg (14 July 2011)

Can't say I have seen anything resembling those dhu fish on the Great Barrier Reef while either diving or fishing. They look like they could devour a bus so a juicy whole pilly (sorry, mulie ) would suffice I think. Question is though, are they good chewing?


----------



## todster (14 July 2011)

Wysiwyg said:


> Can't say I have seen anything resembling those dhu fish on the Great Barrier Reef while either diving or fishing. They look like they could devour a bus so a juicy whole pilly (sorry, mulie ) would suffice I think. Question is though, are they good chewing?




If you havn't eatin dhuie you havn't lived


----------



## trainspotter (16 July 2011)

Guess where I am heading Wednesday? Gotta be a fish down there somewhere.


----------



## trainspotter (21 July 2011)

Nice pink snapper and me mate got another big Dhuie.


----------



## trainspotter (13 September 2011)

This is what has been happening on the fishing front .... zzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## nulla nulla (14 September 2011)

Vive Clique and Moet, just to celebrate a good catch. Well done


----------



## breaker (14 September 2011)

gday boys nice fish
am up in the cape chasing barra none so far bit cold am presently sitting on the Diantree River , its a bugger eh?


----------



## burglar (25 October 2013)

Hey TS, 

Time for a catch up. :


----------



## trainspotter (25 October 2013)

Hey Burglar,

Naaaahhhh ... let someone else have the limelight for a while mate !

:horse:


----------



## burglar (25 October 2013)

trainspotter said:


> ... Naaaahhhh ...




There's been no limelight since September 2011.


----------



## trainspotter (25 October 2013)

I tried to jump on them recently.


----------



## trainspotter (25 October 2013)

Ok OK Ok Burglar ... a small taste of what I have been doing for the past 2 years !


----------



## burglar (26 October 2013)

trainspotter said:


> Ok OK Ok Burglar ... a small taste of what I have been doing for the past 2 years !





"You're going to need a bigger boat"!


----------



## trainspotter (28 October 2013)

When the sounder blips like this it is pretty hard NOT to catch something !


----------



## trainspotter (30 October 2013)

Recent trip to the Islands ... got to pat a wild dolphin as well. Nature at it's best.


----------



## trainspotter (30 October 2013)

Second part ... left hander surfing spot at the Portacello and the dolphin up close and personal.


----------



## trainspotter (1 November 2013)

Rankin Cod double header from 80 metres.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (1 November 2013)

You seem to be living a nice life there, train.  Whereabouts is Portocello?


----------



## burglar (1 November 2013)

trainspotter said:


> Rankin Cod double header from 80 metres.




Who is taking the photo?


----------



## trainspotter (1 November 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> You seem to be living a nice life there, train.  Whereabouts is Portocello?




Houtman Abrolhos Islands, Southern Group, Western Australia, 28*46'26.33"S, 113*43'20.65"E are the coordinates.

- - - Updated - - -



burglar said:


> Who is taking the photo?




The decky.


----------



## CanOz (1 November 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> You seem to be living a nice life there, train.




I'll bloody say so! 

Although i'm really happy to check in for the photos everyday so keep them coming. Makes me miss Australia even more!


----------



## Duckman#72 (4 November 2013)

Hi Guys

Quick question to those who know a lot more about fishing than me.

I mainly fish around the estuaries (Northern Rivers NSW) with the ducklings and usually don't worry about a trace or leader (flathead, bream, black breametc). I use 9-12pd mono line. A mate told me I should use a flurocarbon leader about the same breaking strain, on the basis that the fluro carbon is harder for the fish to see and it is slightly stronger (less likely to suffer nicks and cuts). 

Has my mate told me correctly? I thought leaders mainly used for those people fishing with braid.

And does flurocarbon have "give" or stetch in the line like the mono?  

Cheers
Duckman


----------



## trainspotter (4 November 2013)

Duckman#72 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Quick question to those who know a lot more about fishing than me.
> 
> ...




He is correct about the "invisibility" of flourocarbon line and it is generally more resistant to cuts etc.

Flourocarbon does not have any stretch or give in it at all and the line is very slippery and knots can come loose. 

I have always fished with a leader and usually several pounds heavier than the reel line.

Hope this helps and good luck with your fishing mate !


----------



## Whiskers (4 November 2013)

Duckman#72 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Quick question to those who know a lot more about fishing than me.
> 
> ...




I used to always use 12 lb mono nylon around the estuaries, but sometimes with a short trace of heavier nylon or sometimes wire. 

A few years ago I changed over a couple of rods to braid with a fluorocarbon leader for bottom fishing because it's denser and sinks better and less visible. In light weight gear, a decent long fluoro leader also gives a little bit of shock resistance for light weight braids that don't have much stretch before they break. 

The main reason I went to braid was to get more line on my reels so that as I waste the leader end I still have a decent amount of line to work with... but I find it's hard to beat mono nylon for ease of use, esp knots that don't slip as easily. 

I'm not sure whether the 'invisibility' factor is overrated though and is not as  important as the local environment, skill and bait factor. Fluorocarbon is generally a bit thicker and stiffer than good quality equivalent strength mono, .33mm to .28mm respectively (for 12lb), which can cause more turbulence around the line. Even though the line itself is more invisible, it can be easier to see the disturbance left by the line.


----------



## trainspotter (4 November 2013)

The fish I catch require a 9o tarpon hook with 80lb braid, 100kg swivel and 120lb flouro carbon anchored with a 16oz sinker, bottom bashing at its best. Rod is a 15kg Shimano "backbone" strapped to a 6.1.3 Saltist comp reel. Twitchy point on a roller with pulling power. Photos are evidence of its abilities.


----------



## galumay (4 November 2013)

I dont like flouro carbon leader, far too hard for my liking. I still use Jinkaii after many years of fishing. Whether I am using my lightweight barra gear with soft plastics or trolling for mackeral, its just the breaking strain that changes!


----------



## trainspotter (4 November 2013)

galumay said:


> I dont like flouro carbon leader, far too hard for my liking. I still use Jinkaii after many years of fishing. Whether I am using my lightweight barra gear with soft plastics or trolling for mackeral, its just the breaking strain that changes!




I like the Jinkaii on soft plastics when you are jigging. Sinker on flourocarbon is easier to break off when you get bricked due to its brittleness. Got any photos you would like to share with fellow ASFers of the barra?


----------



## galumay (4 November 2013)

trainspotter said:


> I like the Jinkaii on soft plastics when you are jigging. Sinker on flourocarbon is easier to break off when you get bricked due to its brittleness. Got any photos you would like to share with fellow ASFers of the barra?




sure, here are a couple,



My wife with a nice barra



One from a secret spot, shore based, not too far from home!



A brace of barra from another shore based location, 4 hrs from home though! 



A younger me with a pair of macks



My son & I with a nice mack


----------



## trainspotter (4 November 2013)

Sweet meat ... love the saltwater bronzies barra. Mack attack extreme. Good to see the wife and boy enjoying Dads passion. Wreck point catch using the backbone.


----------



## burglar (4 November 2013)

Reminds me of a story of a teacher who took a sickie.

He went fishing ... and would have got away with it except:

He caught a record breaking fishie!
So his photo was on the cover of a magazine.

Even then, he should have got away with it except:

One of his co workers spotted it!!


----------



## Duckman#72 (5 November 2013)

trainspotter said:


> He is correct about the "invisibility" of flourocarbon line and it is generally more resistant to cuts etc.
> 
> Flourocarbon does not have any stretch or give in it at all and the line is very slippery and knots can come loose.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the help guys.
cheers
Duckman


----------



## trainspotter (6 November 2013)

Weapons of choice for fish slaying. Black floats in the background is the pearl farm


----------



## trainspotter (8 November 2013)

Long Island back of reef, Half Moon Reef and Airvan to get me there ! Aaaaaaaaaaahhh


----------



## trainspotter (27 November 2013)

Been pretty quiet in this thread so I thought I might chuck up a few more piccys.




Bad day at the pearl farm. 40 knots WSW on a 6 metre swell with isolated squalls. That is a 10 metre jet boat.




4 small Dhu fish and a Marwong. Only used 8 litres of fuel there and back in less than an hour.




And this is the boat I did it in.


----------



## CanOz (27 November 2013)

I'm guessing sea sickness is no longer an issue for you


----------



## trainspotter (27 November 2013)

Sailed a 34 foot Beneteau through the South China Sea and Java Sea from Singapore to Bali. It was 63 knots across the deck in an estimated 7 metre PLUS swell for 18 hours near Pulua Belitung Island. Me sea sick ? NEVER !

Will post some photos of an Indonesian warship that came to say hello near Surabaya another time. 

We were 200nm of Indo and these little fishing boats were everywhere!


----------



## burglar (27 November 2013)

trainspotter said:


> Been pretty quiet in this thread so I thought I might chuck up a few more piccys ...




Luv your piccys mate!


----------



## Gringotts Bank (27 November 2013)

TS, do people surf those reefs?  How far offshore?  Are they part of the Abrolhos group?

nevermind, just found my answer on Google.  Looks amazing.


----------



## trainspotter (27 November 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> TS, do people surf those reefs?  How far offshore?  Are they part of the Abrolhos group?
> 
> nevermind, just found my answer on Google.  Looks amazing.




Yes. 54kms. Yes. Balls of steel to surf there as the grey suits are thick around Wreck Point. :bite:


----------



## galumay (27 November 2013)

Spent a lot of time at the Abrolohos when I was skippering boats in WA so your pics bring back memories TS.

My wife and I are off next month for 4 days barra fishing in Buckingham Bay on a charter boat, so hopefully we will have some good pics to post!


----------



## Smurf1976 (27 November 2013)

For anyone in Tas who likes fishing inland, Arthurs Lake is currently at an all-time record high water level, being 99.4% full and just 4 cm below the spillway.

I'm no fishing guru, just spotted this thread so thought I'd comment, but everyone tells me that the water spreading into areas not normally underwater means lots of food for the fish to eat and therefore nice big fish to catch. That plus it's a lot easier going out in a boat if it's full too. 

Arthurs Lake was dammed in 1966 as an additional source of water (via pumping) for Great Lake where the water is primarily used for power generation. The reason for the current high water level is a combination of an extended outage of the pumps for major works (now running again) and high rainfall over Winter and Spring. 

It's hard to predict future levels, but it will take a long time to drop. If the pumps run flat out 24/7 (as they will be) and if rainfall is average over the next 12 months then it will still be about 91% full this time next year despite 5100 litres per second being sucked out of it. Unless there's a major drought, the level will be high for quite some time so there's plenty of opportunity for those who want to catch fish out of it.


----------



## CanOz (27 November 2013)

Smurf1976 said:


> For anyone in Tas who likes fishing inland, Arthurs Lake is currently at an all-time record high water level, being 99.4% full and just 4 cm below the spillway.
> 
> I'm no fishing guru, just spotted this thread so thought I'd comment, but everyone tells me that the water spreading into areas not normally underwater means lots of food for the fish to eat and therefore nice big fish to catch. That plus it's a lot easier going out in a boat if it's full too.
> 
> ...




Would love to be there for that....Some of the best fly fishing in Australia right there. I fished Arthur's lake once.


----------



## burglar (27 November 2013)

galumay said:


> ...
> ...
> A younger me with a pair of macks
> ...
> My son & I with a nice mack









My son's big Mackey!


----------



## trainspotter (28 November 2013)

Bali Sea ... just got out of the Java Sea. Calm day for a change. The guy on the stern saved our lives in the South China Sea when we went through a cyclone. Poor little yacht had star cracks all over it from getting belted. Tore the jib sail to shreds even though it was the size of a handkerchief.




15 knots to the Abrolhos




Mooring at the pearl farm




$5,000 worth of marker buoy that went tata's in the last storm




Directly below the marker buoy is the leader of the opposition.


----------



## burglar (28 November 2013)

trainspotter said:


> ... Directly below the marker buoy is the leader of the opposition ...




Are you referring to the fish or the weed, ...


----------



## trainspotter (28 November 2013)

burglar said:


> Are you referring to the fish or the weed, ...




Both ... one is a clown and the other a stinging tentacle in the shape of an anemone.


----------



## burglar (28 November 2013)

trainspotter said:


> Both ... one is a clown and the other a stinging tentacle in the shape of an anemone.




I thought it was a referral to pearls but ... 
I see now it was referring to your person, perhaps while diving?!


----------



## trainspotter (28 November 2013)

burglar said:


> I thought it was a referral to pearls but ...
> I see now it was referring to your person, perhaps while diving?!




Ummmm ... can I have what you are having please. The broad leaf entertainment plant is not working :kiffer:


----------



## burglar (28 November 2013)

trainspotter said:


> Ummmm ... can I have what you are having please. The broad leaf ...




Beef bake + grilled tomato!

Sorry no, broad leaf, ... supply has dried up!

Would you like a beer with that?


----------



## trainspotter (28 November 2013)

burglar said:


> Beef bake + grilled tomato!
> 
> Sorry no, broad leaf, ... supply has dried up!
> 
> Would you like a beer with that?




Some of this would be just fine thanks !


----------



## trainspotter (29 November 2013)

Recommended sign language NOT to use when you are underwater.




Another pair of self sacrificing Dhu fish ... went down very nice with the Sav Blanc.


----------



## trainspotter (6 December 2013)

*POP* Billecart Salmon Brut Reserve 




Expensive Bait !




Pemata gunung Baluran Indonesia near Situbondo before entering the Bali Strait




The water was 1000m deep and visibility was around 100m. No sharks ... the Indos have eaten them all


----------



## trainspotter (13 March 2014)

Rex Hunt madness




A flock of baldies.


----------



## Wysiwyg (17 March 2014)

What is W.A. going to do when there is no fish or iron ore left?


----------



## trainspotter (17 March 2014)

Wysiwyg said:


> What is W.A. going to do when there is no fish or iron ore left?




Fish breed and there is plenty of LNG


----------



## trainspotter (1 April 2014)

Don't see too many of these around. Catch and release only. Between Coral Bay and Exmouth


----------



## trainspotter (12 December 2014)

Not much has been happening on this thread for a while so I thought I might introduce you to some of my little friends.


----------



## burglar (12 December 2014)

trainspotter said:


> ... I thought I might introduce you to some of my little friends.




$98.30/Kg

Its almost out of my price range!


----------



## trainspotter (12 December 2014)

Looking to upgrade to this beast. 7.6 metres, 7.4 litre Volvo Penta swinging duoprop. Built by Hampton yachts and one of the original Razerline boats. Big and strong sea boat that is a proven fish killer. $60,000 is a steal. Needs minimal work to turn it into an overnighter boat. Maybe spend another 10k and you have one heck of a boat.


----------



## Caveman (14 December 2014)

Wysiwyg said:


> What is W.A. going to do when there is no fish or iron ore left?



Roo shooting.


----------



## Tisme (15 December 2014)

Wandered down to the local jetty with a beer yesterday arvo. Took a light rod and some chicken & parmesan as bait. GF cast and caught a bream straight up .... rather upsetting for the other hopefuls.  Didn't want any fish really so we threw it back and left like Kit Walker and his elusive Fedora.


----------



## trainspotter (15 December 2014)

Tisme said:


> Wandered down to the local jetty with a beer yesterday arvo. Took a light rod and some chicken & parmesan as bait. GF cast and caught a bream straight up .... rather upsetting for the other hopefuls.  Didn't want any fish really so we threw it back and left like Kit Walker and his elusive Fedora.




Kit Walker from Asylum or The Ghost Who Walks?


----------



## Tisme (15 December 2014)

trainspotter said:


> Kit Walker from Asylum or The Ghost Who Walks?




"When Phantom Angry Whole Jungle Shakes" Kit


----------



## trainspotter (15 December 2014)

Tisme said:


> "When Phantom Angry Whole Jungle Shakes" Kit




 Let me guess ... your GF name is Diana Palmer?


----------



## Tisme (15 December 2014)

trainspotter said:


> Let me guess ... your GF name is Diana Palmer?




If you mean "Five Daughters" Palmer, no she's a bit gnarly these days.

How did you go with that boat ... put in an offer?


----------



## trainspotter (15 December 2014)

Tisme said:


> If you mean "Five Daughters" Palmer, no she's a bit gnarly these days.
> 
> How did you go with that boat ... put in an offer?




58k no trade. Waiting on fuel consumption figures at WOT and fuel capacity. Also looking to somehow fit water tank and maybe small gen set under deck. Getting heavy and expensive.


----------



## Tisme (15 December 2014)

trainspotter said:


> 58k no trade. Waiting on fuel consumption figures at WOT and fuel capacity. Also looking to somehow fit water tank and maybe small gen set under deck. Getting heavy and expensive.




Yeah but still good value for a keen boatie.


----------



## trainspotter (5 November 2015)

Been quiet in here .. too quiet ... stay tuned


----------



## trainspotter (7 April 2017)

Went fishing the other day ... didn't catch much !


----------

